# Jam's roadster



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Some pictures of my car after a appointment with G @ pristine machine in port Glasgow, would highly recommend this detailer to anyone that lives in the area


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like a top job


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, I very happy how it turned out, the paint was pretty good to start with (credit to the previous owner) but I was impressed with how much of an improvement the paint correction process gave the overall apearence of the car. 99% of the swirl marks and light scratches disappeared with the exception of the odd blemish. I wasn't convinced that the £280 it cost was going to be worth it but the end results proved me wrong.

The chap uses a combination of McGuire's, angelwax, fabsil, bilthamber amongst others and is very passionate about his work.

I was going to have a go myself but was afraid of doing more damage than good


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Today I detailed the engine bay and treated all the plastics on the car to some Gtecniq c4 permanent trim restorer, not the cheapest of stuff but well worth the money imo


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Spent some time detailing the cars interior yesterday and it came up great, I used some Gtechniq interior cleaner along with some Gliptone, liquid leather cleaner and conditioner. The car will be going into hibernation shortly for the winter.

Cheers


----------



## paulgjohnston (Dec 22, 2010)

Jam13 said:


> Spent some time detailing the cars interior yesterday and it came up great, I used some Gtechniq interior cleaner along with some Gliptone, liquid leather cleaner and conditioner. The car will be going into hibernation shortly for the winter.
> 
> Cheers


Looks fantastic, same seats as me. Really like the alcantara.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks Paul, yes, the alcantara is very comfortable and heats up instantly with the heated seats on.

How's your roadster going?

Cheers


----------

